# Duyuru > Gündem >  Terör azmettiricisinin avukatına ne yapıldı

## bozok

*Terör azmettiricisinin avukatına ne yapıldı*




*LDP* Genel Başkanı *Cem Toker* bir not göndermiş; bize çok şeyler öğretiyor:

“*İSMİ Lynne Stewart*, 70 yaşında, göğüs kanseri... Mesleği avukatlık, 1993 senesinde New York’ta İkiz Kuleler’i bombalayan çetenin elebaşısı ve azmettiricisi, *ABD*’de müebbet hapis cezasını çeken Mısırlı kör imam *Omar Abdul Rahman*’ın avukatı.


Avukat *Lynne Stewart* şimdi 28 aylık hapis cezasını çekmek üzere *New York*’ta, 53504-054 No’lu mahkÃ»m olarak bir hapishanede. Savcı 30 yıl istedi. Alt mahkeme 28 ay hapis verdi. Temyiz mahkemesi cezayı az buldu ve alt mahkemeye geri gönderdi. Nisan 2010’da cezasının artması talebi ile yeniden yargılanacak.


*Stewart*’ın suçunu mu merak ettiniz? Terör azmettiricisi *Omar Abdul Rahman*’ınmesajlarını ve direktiflerini dışarı taşımak ve terör örgütlerine iletmek.

Devlet nasıl olunur öğrenmek isteyenler için yazdım bu bilgileri.”



22.12.2009 / YALüIN BAYER / HüRRİYET GZT.

----------


## bozok

*Lynee Stewart’ın suçu, Apo’nun avukatı olmamak!*


*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*22.12.2009*




Lynee Stewart, ABD’li bir avukat... 70 yaşında ve göğüs kanseri... 

İkiz Kuleleri yerle bir eden çetenin elebaşısı olmaktan müebbet hapis cezasına çarptırılan Mısırlı Omar Abdul Rahman’ın avukatı...

Avukat Stewart da şu anda New York’taki bir cezaevinde ve 28 aylık cezasını çekiyor!

üstelik bu cezanın 30 yıla kadar artması ihtimali de var...

üünkü Temyiz Mahkemesi, cezayı az buldu ve artırılması için dosyayı alt mahkemeye iade etti.

Peki; Lynee Stewart’ın suçu ne? 

Omar Abdul Rahman’ın mesajlarını ve direktiflerini dışarı taşımak ve terör örgütlerine iletmek!



***


Yukarıdaki bilgi notunu, Liberal Demokrat Parti Genel Başkanı Cem Toker göndermiş...

Türkiye’deki terör örgütü elebaşısı da 10 yıldır cezaevinde...


Onun da avukatları var...


O avukatlar da tıpkı Lynee Stewart gibi, terör örgütü elebaşısının mesajlarını ve direktiflerini dışarı taşıyor ve terör örgütüne iletiyor...

Hatta; her görüşmeden sonra basın toplantısı düzenliyor...

Ama... Onlar hakkında soruşturma bile açılmıyor.

Böylece; çetebaşı, İmralı Cezaevi’ni *“üs”* olarak kullanıp, örgütünü istediği gibi yönetiyor!


***


Peki; Apo’nun avukatlarının yaptıkları, bizim yasalarımıza göre suç değil mi?

*Elbette suç!*

Türk Ceza Kanunu’nun 220’nci maddesinin 8’inci fıkrası aynen şöyle:

_“ürgütün veya amacının propagandasını yapan kişi, bir yıldan üç yıla kadar hapis cezası ile cezalandırılır. Bu suçun basın ve yayın yolu ile işlenmesi halinde, verilecek ceza yarı oranında artırılır.”_ 

Ancak nedense Apo’nun avukatları söz konusu olunca, bu madde işletilmiyor!


***


Avukatların *“aracılık”* işine soyunmuş olmaları *“avukatlık mesleği”* açısından da etik değil...

Normalde bu tür aracılık yapan avukatlar hakkında, üyesi oldukları baroların *“avukatlık göreviyle bağdaşmayan işler”* suçundan soruşturma başlatması gerekiyor...

Suç sabit görülürse bu avukatlara önce uyarı, sonra da avukatlıktan geçici ya da sürekli men cezası verilebiliyor...

Ama; Apo’nun avukatları, baroların disiplin kurulları tarafından da görmezden geliniyor!


***


Yasalarımıza göre avukatlar hakkında kovuşturma açılabilmesi, Adalet Bakanlığı’nın izniyle mümkün oluyor...

şimdi... Adalet Bakanı’na soruyorum:

Apo’nun avukatları hakkında bugüne kadar savcılardan kaç kovuşturma açma talebi geldi?

Bu taleplere ne yanıt verdiniz?

Eğer böyle bir talep gelmediyse; herkesin gözü önünde işlenen bu suçun cezasız kalmaması için ne yapılması gerekiyor? 


...

----------


## bozok

*Apo’nun avukatlarına neden izin veriliyor?* 


*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*23.12.2009*





Dün ABD’li avukat *Lynee Stewart’*ın başına gelenleri yazmıştım...

Stewart, İkiz Kulelere saldıran çetenin elebaşısının avukatıydı ve onun cezaevinden verdiği mesajları *“dışarıya”* sızdırmaktan 28 ay hapis cezasına çarptırılmıştı...

Aynı* “aracılığı”* bizde yapan Apo’nun avukatları ise haftada bir görüşmeye ve verdiği bilgileri basın toplantıları düzenleyerek açıklamaya devam ediyordu...

Dünkü yazıyı, açıkça terör propagandası yapan bu avukatlar hakkında neden hiçbir işlem yapılmadığını sorarak bitirmiştim...


***

*Olayın bir başka boyutu daha var...*
Ceza ve Güvenlik Tedbirlerinin İnfazı Hakkında Kanun’un 83’üncü maddesi şöyle diyor:

*(1)* Hükümlü; eşi, üçüncü dereceye kadar kan ve kayın hısımları ile vasisi veya kayyımı tarafından haftada bir kez ve ad ve adreslerini bildirdiği en fazla üç kişi tarafından, yarım saatten az ve bir saatten fazla olmamak üzere çalışma saatleri içinde ziyaret edilebilir.

*2)* Birinci fıkrada belirtilenler dışındaki kimselerin ziyaretine Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı tarafından yazılı olarak izin verilebilir.


***

*Soru açık:*

Apo’ya avukatlarıyla her hafta rutin görüşme iznini kim, neden, nasıl veriyor?



...

----------

